# accidentes causados por robots



## deserts (Feb 21, 2007)

Hola! Ando buscando accidentes causados por robots para un proyecto sobre seguridad en la robotica.

¿Alguien conoce alguno que destacar y comentar?

Los campos sobre los que debe tratar son:

machinery
process
industry
avionics
railway
automotive
medicine


El proyecto es en ingles, pero me da lo mismo el idioma.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 21, 2007)

no es un accidente, pero...
http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/02/04/kuka-juke-bot-the-robotic-dj/#more-770


----------



## heli (Feb 22, 2007)

En mi trabajo hay decenas de robots y nunca han producido un accidente. Los accidentes los han producido las personas. La normativa española de seguridad en máquinas automáticas es bastante estricta, en las instalaciones que la cumplen es imposible que se produzca un accidente. Algunos robots han golpeado a personas durante su trabajo pero *solo* cuando esas personas han manipulado los sistemas de seguridad y se han expuesto dentro del radio de acción del robot.
Hasta la fecha *ningun robot* ha hecho maniobras distintas a las programadas, los propios sistemas de seguridad internos evitan que pueda realizar movimientos no previstos por fallos en el software o hardware.
Los dispositivos de seguridad para las personas utilizan sistemas especiales redundantes, son muy fiables. Sin embargo los sensores normales de trabajo no lo son. Los accidentes del robot con otros robots y con otras máquinas sí son corrientes cuando fallan. Es muy divertido ver como un robot intenta cojer una herramienta cuando ya tiene una en el portaherramientas pero ha fallado el detector y no lo sabe. O cuando intenta colocar una pieza de 20Kg de porcelana donde ya hay otra, porque el detector que le informaciónrma de que el hueco está ocupado no funciona.
Si es para un trabajo y puedes elegir el tema yo lo haría acerca de la 
"diseño de istalaciones tolerantes a fallos" del tipo que he comentado antes.


----------

